

Foundry Group Invests in Orbotix - iPhone Based Toys - replicatorblog
http://www.foundrygroup.com/wp/2010/10/foundry-group-invests-in-orbotix/

======
atomical
While I like the initial concept perhaps the founders could tell us something
about the vision for the company. Will the products be limited to simple
objects?

~~~
replicatorblog
Its hard to tell if they see the future as being a toy/game company or if this
toy/game is a proof of concept for a broader API between the physical and
digital worlds. My hunch is the latter, as it better fits in with Foundry's
"Glue" theme and this doesn't seem like a very compelling toy.

~~~
atomical
One of Foundry's current investments is a toy company.

<http://www.smithandtinker.com/>

It's a bit of both? The product and the glue?

~~~
replicatorblog
They also invested in a company called Sifteo that is a Toy/Web combo. They
are one of the leading investors in the kid tech market it seems.

Smith & Tinker actually pivoted away from toys and are now focusing on micro-
transaction based web games.

------
jbail
Does it go any faster than that?

~~~
orbotixian
Yes, much faster!

